# Majestic Manor Goldens - or other Breeders of English Golden Retrievers



## Aleia (May 20, 2018)

Hi, I'm new *waves* and have been reading the differences between the American and English Golden Retrievers (blockier heads, wavier coat, etc). I really don't care about coat color, but I do like the looks of the English in some of the articles I've been reading. Does anyone know if Majestic Manor Goldens is a good breeder? I searched these forums and even looked for reviews online, but was really not able to find anything. 

I'd love to find an older puppy who's been well socialized, or a younger adult dog who would be suitable for therapy dog training - stable, friendly, gentle, and confident (I was part of a therapy dog team, I have that experience through Pet Partners).


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

If it's the dogs from this site: https://www.majesticmanorgoldens.com/ I would not recommend. 

Couple red flags when I'm perusing
#1 Prominent advertising of "english cream" and inaccurate promises of healthier dogs 
#2 $4000 USD for a puppy!?!?! 
#3 - SIX litters born in three months
#4 - litters are between their own dogs and bitches--- which begs the questions what do each of these pairings have that are so exceptional it's worth this amount of breeding? A breeding should be done to better the breed not just because you have dogs with compatible reproductive systems. 
#5 - there are no registered names (aside from HERCULES HYPO HOST OF ANGELS) and I cannot find him on the OFA website to verify if he has clearances. I did find him on K9data with clearances listed but it appears to be stuff from Europe and I don't know how that translates over to the US since he's being used in a US breeding program. 

Henry: Pedigree: A,Slo,Hun,Sk,Cro.Ch Hercules Hypo Host Of Angels Clubwinner
Luna: Pedigree: Majestic Manor's Golden Lady
Layla: Pedigree: Majestic Manor's Lady Layla 
https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1772832 <<OFA clearances for eyes (outdated) + heart <<< no elbows or hips. 
Cubscount: https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?appnum=1803564 <<< OFA stuff. Eyes are outdated but the heart and hips and elbows are there. 

TL;DR - I haven't dug much deeper than that. You might find more info on the OFA site if you run the Majestic Manor name. But if it were me, I'd pass on them. $4000 is way too much even if they are well bred (which I don't believe they are). They don't appear to follow the GRCA code of ethics. (COE can be found here: https://www.grca.org/about-the-breed/grca-code-of-ethics/). 

I think you can get a puppy from a breeder that complies with the GRCA code of ethics (esp. with the core clearances being up-to-date) for less than $4000. If you want to continue with this one, I recommend getting the AKC registered names and verify the 4 core clearances have been completed on both the dam and sire. Heart by a cardiologist at 12 months of age or older. Hips & Elbows after 24 months. Eyes done within the last 12 months prior to breeding. If it were me, I'd also like to see an AKC CCA on the breeding stock because even if they don't compete in AKC conformation (looks like they compete in the IABCA rather than the AKC) they are advertising the puppies with limited AKC registration. I'd also like to see a breeder who does something with their dogs. Conformation, Agility, Obedience, Rally, Hunt Test, Field Test, etc. Something that confirms the breeding stock has the working skills and temperament that makes them a Golden.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I think they have wayyy too many litters and spotty health certifications for me to consider responsible. Looks like they have 4 litters currently and provide very little information on their website, besides the astronomically high price of $4,000! I'll take my best shot at finding the current dams and sires.

Looks like this is Clover https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1921975

This is Knight https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1803567

This is Cubscout https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1803564

Sugar
https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1651674


Sweetza 
https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1924014

I have no guess for what Gaga's registered name is. If she has anything on OFA it's not obvious who she is.


----------



## Aleia (May 20, 2018)

I see what you guys mean, thank you! Man, it's hard wading through the hype :X (but now I know even more things to watch for)


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

If you're looking for an adult dog, have you tried the Golden rescues? You can find a list on the GRCA website.

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## IndigoJen (Apr 22, 2018)

When my breeder sent pics of Freya at two weeks, she said the pictures were bad because she had to keep the room pretty dark until their eyes were open. On the Majestic site, they have puppies outside to get their pictures taken. So, is that irresponsible, or does it not really matter?

just curious.


----------



## forgop (May 26, 2015)

I worked the eye clinic at the White River specialty a couple of weeks ago and they brought in 14 dogs for eye/heart clearances. 

I would move along. I wouldn't take a pup if it was given to me, but they're concerned about the dollar more than anything else. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## adreese17 (Oct 21, 2018)

We have purchased a puppy from Majestic Manor Goldens (3yrs ago) and have loved him so much that we are on a list for another. Their dogs are imported from Europe and have great bloodlines. They have kept a few over the years for breeding, but are very selective and do not overbreed. Our dog is beautiful, amazingly intelligent (therapy dog certification), loving, and very social. He is part of our family... even travels in the back of our car next to our son across country on vacations. Majestic Manor has, on many occasions, donated dogs to serve the def and blind. I am very disappointed to see such harsh judgement from those who do not own one of their dogs, or actually know anything about them. Please get ALL facts before casting such negative judgment and giving false information to others.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

adreese17 said:


> We have purchased a puppy from Majestic Manor Goldens (3yrs ago) and have loved him so much that we are on a list for another. Their dogs are imported from Europe and have great bloodlines. They have kept a few over the years for breeding, but are very selective and do not overbreed. Our dog is beautiful, amazingly intelligent (therapy dog certification), loving, and very social. He is part of our family... even travels in the back of our car next to our son across country on vacations. Majestic Manor has, on many occasions, donated dogs to serve the def and blind. I am very disappointed to see such harsh judgement from those who do not own one of their dogs, or actually know anything about them. Please get ALL facts before casting such negative judgment and giving false information to others.


If you believe this breeder has been judged incorrectly, providing evidence of good breeding practices would go further than the fact that you love your dog. We all love our dogs regardless of where they came from. We all think we have the best dog and none of us a wrong (a sloppy quote of W.R. Purche’s famous saying). Having a good dog does not mean the breeder was responsible or following the breeding standards of the country they live in. That is easy to prove, just post the registration names of the parents of your dog. If everything was in order, it will be verifiable on OFA.


----------



## Mike Guthrie (Feb 6, 2019)

Brave said:


> If it's the dogs from this site: https://www.majesticmanorgoldens.com/ I would not recommend.


I'm new here. I found this forum specifically searching for information on these frauds at majestic manor. I'm born and raised on a cattle farm. I can spot a legitimate breeder from a fake very quickly. Against my better judgment I trusted the research of others when we bought our dog. For our money here's what we got from Majestic Manor. A pup with conjunctivitis, a double ear infection, and Giardia. They also accidentally on purpose gave us the wrong vet records. They only corrected it after confronted. As much as I love the adorable little pup we got he was not purchased from a reputable breeder.


----------



## goldenenthusiast (Jul 28, 2014)

I know some of these dogs personally. I don't like saying this, but I feel that I have a responsibility to share this. To prospective puppy buyers, please steer clear of this breeder. They are a puppy mill with a pretty website. It is worse than just missing clearances. I have learned of some horror stories involving their dogs. I've also noticed that the negative reviews were removed from their Google review page. So the rave reviews you see online are carefully curated. If you want to know more, you can DM me.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

It's amazing how many brand new posters have come into this thread to post. How interesting.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

goldenenthusiast said:


> I know some of these dogs personally. I don't like saying this, but I feel that I have a responsibility to share this. To prospective puppy buyers, please steer clear of this breeder. They are a puppy mill with a pretty website. It is worse than just missing clearances. I have learned of some horror stories involving their dogs. I've also noticed that the negative reviews were removed from their Google review page. So the rave reviews you see online are carefully curated. If you want to know more, you can DM me.


I find the whole site very curated in appearance.


----------



## MMG Previous Employee (Dec 3, 2020)

I hate to recropost here but I need to share my experience. For the sake of my privacy, I'm not going to share too much info. I probably won't respond to this post again. 

I used to work at Majestic Manor Goldens in Sheridan, IN. I would not buy a dog from there. I would not buy a rat from there. Let's set the stage.

There are several buildings onsite, most are falling apart or simply abandoned. Only two out of maybe 4 or 5 were used: one being a newly built barn with the dogs that are bred (2 males and 2 females at the time I worked there). They had large cages and plenty of room to roam. I thought this was it, that these were the dogs I was taking care of. I was wrong. I was then shown the second building, which used to be a trailer home that was converted into a "dog house." The lady that owns the place (Connie) explained to me that a previous employee that worked there built it for her. Upon entering, I was overwhelmed. There were maybe 15-20 small "cages" many with 2 dogs in them. It was cramped. They then had a larger outside area to be in but it still wasn't enough for a full-sized dog. Most of these dogs that were there had cards on the door with birthdates ranging from 2014-2018. They had _spent their entire lives _on this property, and probably will be there until they die simply because they don't ever advertise that there are dogs other than puppies to buy. I don't know why. Maybe they were the runt of the litter and just got shoved to the side? 

Anyhow, onto the daily routine. They get food once in the morning and once in the evening. Water dishes were usually topped off throughout the day. Dogs are supposed to be let out once in the morning and once in the evening, but they usually only let out in the evening for around 5 minutes at a time. The job was exhausting and paid poorly. The other employees didn't give a **** as to how the dogs were treated, usually pulling tight on their collars and shoving them into cages. Felt like a pound you'd see in a movie. They'd constantly bark and howl. It was deafening and I can't imagine it was good for the dog's ears to mental health to be around that all the time. It wasn't uncommon for blood to be shed since dogs were usually kept in pairs in the cages and they got sick of each other. The whole place was wildly unethical to me. At the time I left, they were under investigation by OSHA for "poor practices" whatever that's supposed to mean. I just can't believe people buy dogs from there. They are truly a ticking time bomb. 

/rant.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

wow, just wow


----------



## doglover103 (Dec 8, 2020)

MMG Previous Employee said:


> I hate to recropost here but I need to share my experience. For the sake of my privacy, I'm not going to share too much info. I probably won't respond to this post again.
> 
> I used to work at Majestic Manor Goldens in Sheridan, IN. I would not buy a dog from there. I would not buy a rat from there. Let's set the stage.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chipster (Jul 26, 2021)

goldenenthusiast said:


> I know some of these dogs personally. I don't like saying this, but I feel that I have a responsibility to share this. To prospective puppy buyers, please steer clear of this breeder. They are a puppy mill with a pretty website. It is worse than just missing clearances. I have learned of some horror stories involving their dogs. I've also noticed that the negative reviews were removed from their Google review page. So the rave reviews you see online are carefully curated. If you want to know more, you can DM me.


Hi, You seem to know a lot about Majestic Manor Goldens. Could you tell me more? Thanks so much . Diane [email protected] If you're not too keen on them can you recommend another good English Cream Golden Breeder?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Wow- you'd need to know more?


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Chipster said:


> If you're not too keen on them can you recommend another good English Cream Golden Breeder?


Not too keen on them?
I guess I have to be the one to say it bluntly.
THERE ARE NO GOOD "ENGLISH CREAM" GOLDEN BREEDERS.
When looking for a healthy Golden pup you can save some time by eliminating any breeder that mentions "English Cream" in their advertising. I shouldn't have to say it, any breeder that also has "Doodles" should be avoided as well.

Another option, and the one many will choose, is to buy an "English Cream" pup anyway because "they are so cute". A few months later come back and post horror stories of vet bills, genetic defects and the pain and suffering your dog experiences.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here's a thread with EC Breeder recommendations-

Ethical "English Creme" breeders | Golden Retriever Dog Forums (goldenretrieverforum.com)


----------



## Maddie_goldens (Aug 1, 2021)

Chipster said:


> Hi, You seem to know a lot about Majestic Manor Goldens. Could you tell me more? Thanks so much . Diane [email protected] If you're not too keen on them can you recommend another good English Cream Golden Breeder?


I wouldn’t want to know more. This would give me nightmares-


----------



## GreatGoldens (9 mo ago)

Hi All! New to the site and will DM my question regarding breeders. Thanks!


----------

